# 머지않은?



## vientito

Getting back to the irregular verb business I come across this one which kind of contradicts the usual rule

멀다 is an irregular verb and it is stated that whenever the ㄹ 받침 is followed by ㄴ,ㅂ,ㅅ, the ㄹ disappears.   Well not quite in this case.  Should it not be 멀지않은 ?

In fact with naver I have found both forms

그리 멀지 않은 장래에. 

그다지 머지않은 장래에

Here I will throw in another example found elsewhere 신 정권은 머지않아 쓰러질지도 모른다 

What is happening here?  Not only there is a slight difference in the spacing there is a discrepancy in the cast-off of 받침.   Besides the irregular verb rule, what other rule is operating here?


----------



## Superhero1

머지않다 is an adjective word, derived from 멀지 않다.

I recommend when you point out the distance(100m, 2km etc.), Use '멀지 않다', whereas you point out the future, Use 머지않다.(머지않은 미래에, 머지않아 죽을 것 같다...etc)


----------



## MojoBunny

Is 머지않다 grammatically correct? I have never heard of the word.. O.O


----------



## Superhero1

MojoBunny said:


> Is 머지않다 grammatically correct? I have never heard of the word.. O.O



definitely correct.


----------

